
The Shadow Scholar: The man who writes your students' papers tells his story - philwelch
http://chronicle.com/article/The-Shadow-Scholar/125329/#
======
d_c
See <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1901152>

------
pwim
My favourite part:

 _While the deficient student will generally not know how to ask for what he
wants until he doesn't get it, the lazy rich student will know exactly what he
wants. He is poised for a life of paying others and telling them what to do.
Indeed, he is acquiring all the skills he needs to stay on top._

